# can i keep a jack dempsey with silver dollars



## overland_kid (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey, can i keep a jack dempsey with silver dollars if the silver dollars are in school. Also can i keep clown loaches with them. Also, can you name some fish that are compatible with JD's. 
Thanks


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I've seen recommendations that silver dollars need salt as they get larger. Might want to be aware of that. I do salt mine but they are in with monos.


----------



## overland_kid (Jan 30, 2010)

oh okay... good to know... can you recommend other fish that i can keep with JD's


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *overland_kid*,

What size tank? How old/large is your JD(s)? and has he had know agression problems in the past?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

As far as I know, there aren't any species of "silver dollars" on the market that need salt. And any of the commonly available ones can be kept with JDs.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

I have over a hundred various species of Metynsis (Silver Dollars) throughout my tanks. The make excellent additions to cichlid tanks. I've had the same fish for, in some cases seven years...all quite large at about 6" in diameter. Never added salt. The key is to add them at the same time you add the juvenile fish so they can grow together. Barring that add larger Metynsis to aquariums that contain larger cichlids. Never add only one or two. They are a schooling fish that find safety in numbers. Adding larger Metynsis to a tank with smaller cichlids may pose a problem in that the Metynsis are notorious fin nippers. Easy to see why:


----------



## overland_kid (Jan 30, 2010)

oh thanks... for the advice. that is really helpful....


----------

